# Best 5.1 Speaker for Computer under 6 K ?



## shijilt (Dec 2, 2015)

My Fenda A 520 2.1 speaker is dead.
I was in search for a good speaker. At first I thought I should buy the same , because I really like the bass coming from a 6.5" woofer.

But why not a 5.1 speaker ?
My PC has 5.1 out put and it will be nice to play Games or watch movies in 5.1!!!

My options are limited
Creative SBS     A550   Rs.4400/- (+ Coupon)   Ebay
Creative Inspire T6300  Rs.5500/- (+ Coupon)   Ebay
Logitech Z506              Rs.5600/- (No Coupon) Ebay
Budget is 6K max, with a hole in pocket!!

Or a Fenda 5.1 speaker for 3800-4200!! (Will give more bass , but what about surround effect .. ?)

This time I am looking for more clear audio, (more surround) which will give the best real like effect.
for
1. Movies  (Mostly action/Comedy)
2. Gaming (Games like GTA, COD, etc)
3. Music    (anything that is good)
For a 12X10 room


----------



## iSLaND (Dec 4, 2015)

Fenda F3000u has got prologic (which converts even 2.1 to 5.1) as mentioned by reviewers. Demo na in my town. Pls chk and reply. I am looking for the same. 4.5-5k online.


----------



## shijilt (Dec 4, 2015)

iSLaND said:


> Fenda F3000u has got prologic (which converts even 2.1 to 5.1) as mentioned by reviewers. Demo na in my town. Pls chk and reply. I am looking for the same. 4.5-5k online.


Thanks for the reply . my pc has 5.1 output , so stereo to 5.1 feature won't matter ...


----------



## sandynator (Dec 4, 2015)

If you can increase your budget by 1k then get this. New customer offer 12% flat discount

Edifier Speaker 5.1-DA5000PRO In India - Shopclues Online


----------



## iSLaND (Dec 4, 2015)

shijilt said:


> Thanks for the reply . my pc has 5.1 output , so stereo to 5.1 feature won't matter ...


Yes your PC has 5.1 output but if source (video/game)  itself has 2 channel track than it will matter.


----------



## shijilt (Dec 4, 2015)

But I read reviews About f3000 that they don't feel surround effect


----------



## mitraark (Dec 4, 2015)

Bought this last week 

Edifier Speaker 5.1-DA5000PRO In India - Shopclues Online

Review on the page itself and also here

*www.digit.in/forum/audio/195444-5-...d-led-television-post2269775.html#post2269775


----------



## Gollum (Dec 4, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Bought this last week
> 
> Edifier Speaker 5.1-DA5000PRO In India - Shopclues Online
> 
> ...


I think I had asked you to post some photos
Where are my photos


----------



## shijilt (Dec 4, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Bought this last week
> 
> Edifier Speaker 5.1-DA5000PRO In India - Shopclues Online
> 
> ...


That looks sweet .. But it exceeds my budget .
!


----------



## shijilt (Dec 4, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Bought this last week
> 
> Edifier Speaker 5.1-DA5000PRO In India - Shopclues Online
> 
> ...


Is there any coupon to reduce price ?


----------



## sandynator (Dec 4, 2015)

I guess there was coupon till 2 days back but now may have removed...
Just try googling shopclues offers


----------



## shijilt (Dec 4, 2015)

sandynator said:


> I guess there was coupon till 2 days back but now may have removed...
> Just try googling shopclues offers


Max discount found is of 300 rs ...
I think I should go with Logitech ..


----------



## sandynator (Dec 4, 2015)

Try the following coupon...
It was showing up on home page till 2 days back




*freekaamaal.com/wp-content/uploads/1400.jpg


----------



## shijilt (Dec 4, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Try the following coupon...
> It was showing up on home page till 2 days back
> 
> View attachment 15932
> ...


It gives only 250 off ...


----------



## sandynator (Dec 4, 2015)

try mobikwik offer

Mobikwik Promo Code December 2015: New Wallet Offers


----------



## mitraark (Dec 4, 2015)

I used the SCMOBIK11 offer which actually had a limit of upto Rs.300 but I got Rs 880 off


----------



## sandynator (Dec 4, 2015)

Forget discounts its best possible speakers around 12k provided its connected to pc with decent sound card.


----------



## shijilt (Dec 4, 2015)

You really made me confused...
Now I am looking for speakers with pro logic...!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Does it have Pro Logic ? Cant find it in any details..


----------



## Gollum (Dec 5, 2015)

shijilt said:


> You really made me confused...
> Now I am looking for speakers with pro logic...!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



you need a receiver buddy.
Only receivers have Dolby Pro logic support to expand stereo to 5.1


----------



## shijilt (Dec 5, 2015)

iSLaND said:


> Fenda F3000u has got prologic (which converts even 2.1 to 5.1) as mentioned by reviewers. Demo na in my town. Pls chk and reply. I am looking for the same. 4.5-5k online.



iSLaND said Fenda F3000u has pro logic... How is that ?




Gollum said:


> you need a receiver buddy.
> Only receivers have Dolby Pro logic support to expand stereo to 5.1


----------



## iSLaND (Dec 5, 2015)

shijilt said:


> iSLaND said Fenda F3000u has pro logic... How is that ?


Prologic function is not mentioned on fenda website. Though as per reviews on fk, amazon its got prologic. Also a button in remote to enable/disable it. 
As i said earlier, i have not demoed it because its not available in my town. If you get demo, pls confirm here.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 5, 2015)

iSLaND said:


> Prologic function is not mentioned on fenda website. Though as per reviews on fk, amazon its got prologic. Also a button in remote to enable/disable it.
> As i said earlier, i have not demoed it because its not available in my town. If you get demo, pls confirm here.



Hmm.. maybe its got a circuit that just wires the 2 channels to rear and mono to center for filling up the speakers.


----------



## shijilt (Dec 5, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Hmm.. maybe its got a circuit that just wires the 2 channels to rear and mono to center for filling up the speakers.





Probably that's what they are doing ..
Because I heard bad reviews about the surround effect of Fenda F3000u speaker


----------



## sandynator (Dec 5, 2015)

You can get it in f&d f700uf too
But no true surround just rear fills


----------



## shijilt (Dec 5, 2015)

sandynator said:


> You can get it in f&d f700uf too
> But no true surround just rear fills


May be I can , but what if it is only a "fill effect"?
Probably its is just a fill because even logitec z506 doesn't have it.
Fill effect can be turned on in computer audio manager or in players like KM player ...
I am thinking of buying logitec z506 or above
Like f&D 6000
Or
Edifier da5000 pro


----------



## sandynator (Dec 5, 2015)

Edifier then f&d f6000u best options for overall listening pleasure music, movies & games. For just pc use go with edifier. If want fm, sd card & usb playing option then f&d f6000u but around 9k


----------



## shijilt (Dec 5, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Edifier then f&d f6000u best options for overall listening pleasure music, movies & games. For just pc use go with edifier. If want fm, sd card & usb playing option then f&d f6000u but around 9k


I won't need F6000 then.
Will stick with Edifier da5000 pro of O can grab it for 7K from shopclues .
Otherwise I will buy logitec Z506.
It will be an overkill for my room .
Won't be using it for above 50% volume.
But I like the look of a box sub and good speakers on wall ...


----------



## Gollum (Dec 5, 2015)

Logitech z506 is the best IMO
it has 2 speakers on the center channel.
On all movies and serials etc that are 5.1 the major part of the audio is from the center channel.
Having a crap system that has all the speakers of the same type will give you the worst 5.1 experience.
I use Polk tsx150c for my center channel as it has an awesome Silk/polymer tweeter for superb highs and 2, 5.2" woofers for great mid to low response.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 6, 2015)

Z506 isn't even in the same league as the Da5000 Pro, i dont know how people are recommending it over the other options. It used to be sold at 4.5k a couple of years ago, where's as the DA5000 and F&D600U are ~10k speakers. I've personally expreicned all of them. Please do not buy yhe Z506 its extremely underpowered and doesn't s core much on the clarity scale either.


----------



## shijilt (Dec 6, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Z506 isn't even in the same league as the Da5000 Pro, i dont know how people are recommending it over the other options. It used to be sold at 4.5k a couple of years ago, where's as the DA5000 and F&D600U are ~10k speakers. I've personally expreicned all of them. Please do not buy yhe Z506 its extremely underpowered and doesn't s core much on the clarity scale either.


Agreed.
I will never but logitec 506 or similar woofer exposed models..

My cat will put hole in it. .
And I might damage it as well if didn't take care ..
+ F&D 6000 has low SNR - so its not as good as DA5000.
Only problem is DA5000 is only available in shopclues.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 6, 2015)

Da 5000's centre channel is bit weak as per few owner's view.

No doubt its the budget king & its very difficult to get something like it in Indian market within same price bracket.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 7, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Da 5000's centre channel is bit weak as per few owner's view.
> 
> No doubt its the budget king & its very difficult to get something like it in Indian market within same price bracket.


The Centre channel can be adjusted both externally through the options available in the subwoofer/remote or through the sound card software... After adjusting, it's performing adequately for me!!!  
This damn thing shakes up my whole hostel floor!!!


----------



## mitraark (Dec 7, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> The Centre channel can be adjusted both externally through the options available in the subwoofer/remote or through the sound card software... After adjusting, it's performing adequately for me!!!
> This damn thing shakes up my whole hostel floor!!!



The damn thing shakes up my entire apartment  

Centre Channel is weak compared to which speaker ? I really can't use the work weak, it maybe that it distorts (quite) a bit at loud levels.


----------



## shijilt (Dec 7, 2015)

mitraark said:


> The damn thing shakes up my entire apartment
> 
> Centre Channel is weak compared to which speaker ? I really can't use the work weak, it maybe that it distorts (quite) a bit at loud levels.


What is the power consumption of this speakers ?
Also Edifier stopped their service in India ?
I am not worried about after sales services , if it blows , I will trash it .
But what if I receive a damaged items. From shopclues , does they have replacement policy ?


----------



## sandynator (Dec 7, 2015)

Do not worry for that as the seller has TRM badge which states he is top rated merchant. He fills in all parameters of shopclues & exhibits high standards for customer service, returns, etc....

In short just like fulfilled by amazon or flipkart advantage or snapdeal fulfilled. So do not worry for that.

Infact I would have got that but it will not be fit for tv use


----------



## mitraark (Dec 7, 2015)

shijilt said:


> What is the power consumption of this speakers ?


Not really sure, check technical specifications.



> Also Edifier stopped their service in India ?
> I am not worried about after sales services , if it blows , I will trash it .



That seems to be true  I'm hoping my speakers doesn't fail soon, and if it does, I hope it can be fixed locally 



> But what if I receive a damaged items. From shopclues , does they have replacement policy ?



Another risk I took to avail the speakers cheaply  Shopclues is notorious for bad sellers, but this one semes to have good ratings.


----------



## shijilt (Dec 7, 2015)

Can I get the shaking bass effects (thumb effect of the feel in chest)..

In DA5000 PRO ?
it's sub's frequency response is not as good as f&D 6000


----------



## mitraark (Dec 7, 2015)

shijilt said:


> Can I get the shaking bass effects (thumb effect of the feel in chest)..
> 
> In DA5000 PRO ?
> it's sub's frequency response is not as good as f&D 6000



Not really familiar with the technical jargon but the bass is good, significant thump, but not bloated.

You have to demo the speakers to understand sound quality, specs cannot tell you anything.

Also, the sound settings need to be tweaked to get the best possible output, i'm still struglling to find the sweet spot on my main PC, too many different settings in player and Realtek is messing up the output. whereas my 2nd PC with a fresh Windows 8 install is playing all sounds really well.


----------



## shijilt (Dec 7, 2015)

If I go to electronics showroom nearby , Edifier won't be there ..
Is F&D 6000's sound similar ?


----------



## sukant (Dec 9, 2015)

The center channel of the DA5000 is lower in volume in comparison to the rest of the units of the speaker. However , it is easy to set the same all you need to do is increase the volume to a slightly higher level and individually reduce the volume levels of the Front/Rear to around 3/4th to half and let the Center Volume remain full.
The bass on DA5000 Pro can put any F&D to shame if you are talking purely about the quality... I normally lower my bass to 3 (max is 9 I think) and use the speaker. But a DA5000 Pro will cost you well beyond 6.5k (around 10k would be the approximate amount). F&D will serve you well at a budget of 6k or you can have a look at the Logitech z506.


----------



## shijilt (Dec 9, 2015)

sukant said:


> The center channel of the DA5000 is lower in volume in comparison to the rest of the units of the speaker. However , it is easy to set the same all you need to do is increase the volume to a slightly higher level and individually reduce the volume levels of the Front/Rear to around 3/4th to half and let the Center Volume remain full.
> The bass on DA5000 Pro can put any F&D to shame if you are talking purely about the quality... I normally lower my bass to 3 (max is 9 I think) and use the speaker. But a DA5000 Pro will cost you well beyond 6.5k (around 10k would be the approximate amount). F&D will serve you well at a budget of 6k or you can have a look at the Logitech z506.


No logitec , or creative ..
I need protection for the woofer , otherwise my cat might finish it ..
Also wall mounting is a must too...
Da 5000PRO is out of stock in shopclues.
Is the sound similar to F&D 6000? Coz I can get a demo @ a local shop !


----------



## mitraark (Dec 10, 2015)

shijilt said:


> No logitec , or creative ..
> I need protection for the woofer , otherwise my cat might finish it ..
> Also wall mounting is a must too...
> Da 5000PRO is out of stock in shopclues.
> Is the sound similar to F&D 6000? Coz I can get a demo @ a local shop !



DA5000 Pro was showing Out of Stock before I bought it as well, but it was back in stock the next day, keep checking.

And you should start believing this 



> The bass on DA5000 Pro can put any F&D to shame if you are talking purely about the quality.



Also, the bass unit is covered, your cat cannot damage it. The other speakers also have a cover attached which can be opened ( to get the look as advertised ) so the cat won't be able to damage those either.

Wall mounting is also available for the DA5000 Pro, simple mounting hole on Front and Rear Speakers, just put them on a nail on the wall.

And here's what I paid for it

*snag.gy/wHjQg.jpg

Considering you get cashback on adding money I ended up spending well under Rs.6500 for the speakers, but even without these you can still get it at 7700 from Shopclues with Rs 300 off coupon.


----------



## shijilt (Dec 10, 2015)

mitraark said:


> DA5000 Pro was showing Out of Stock before I bought it as well, but it was back in stock the next day, keep checking.
> 
> And you should start believing this
> 
> ...


But the cash back feature is useless for me ... We will get only virtual money , right ?
I usually do my recharges from DoCoMo application.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 10, 2015)

shijilt said:


> But the cash back feature is useless for me ... We will get only virtual money , right ?
> I usually do my recharges from DoCoMo application.


If you add Rs 1000 then you get Rs 1100 in your Mobikwik wallet. So just add Rs 1000 7 times and you have Rs 7700 instead of Rs 7000.


----------



## shijilt (Dec 10, 2015)

mitraark said:


> If you add Rs 1000 then you get Rs 1100 in your Mobikwik wallet. So just add Rs 1000 7 times and you have Rs 7700 instead of Rs 7000.


1. I had bad experiences with mobikwick.
They gave me an offer like this , add 50 and make 100 rachrge ... I did that and I didn't get the extra 50!!!
Never went back ...


----------



## mitraark (Dec 10, 2015)

It's a great site. You get 15% ( now its 10% maybe ) cashback on Big Bazaar upto Rs 200. I used to buy Rs 1200-1250 worth of stuff from Big Bazaar with Mobikwik and got Rs 180-200 cashback


----------



## shijilt (Dec 10, 2015)

I was planning for the 5.1 speaker. .
But now I am a bit consufed ..
(I won't be able to use the full potential of the speaker coz of small room , and family won't allow me...)
I am in need for a good monitor too ...
I am using a CRT flat monitor now .
Should I buy Edifier DA500 pro ?
Or
A FHD monitor which will cost 9K to 10K ?


----------



## sukant (Dec 11, 2015)

That is one confusing question . 
Putting myself in your shoes this would be my reasoning
Monitor over Speaker if 
I) I watch a lot of HD 1080p movies/FHD videos on youtube etc
2) I have a graphics card capable of running games at FHD with medium/high settings 
3) You do lot of reading/browsing/coding etc

Speakers over Monitor only if
I) Looking for a theatre like sound experience ignoring everything else (Still difficult to achieve if your parents are anti-wire display, I had to keep all of my 5 speakers on same table most of the time )
II) High time spent listening to music (for stereo songs the 2.1 will perform much better mind you)

I personally would go for a monitor over speakers but then I rarely used my speakers due to similar constraints you have mentioned (loud music is normally not allowed at home) and I enjoy watching movies with my stereo headphones on with the surround sound option enabled.


----------



## muditpopli (Dec 19, 2015)

Logitech Z506 would be my choice. I am using it since last 2 years. Sound is as it is. I listen to it almost whole day. Not much preferred for music. But an excellent deal for movies and gaming. Sound is crisp and clear. Bass is good and surround effect is great.


----------



## shijilt (Jan 15, 2016)

muditpopli said:


> Logitech Z506 would be my choice. I am using it since last 2 years. Sound is as it is. I listen to it almost whole day. Not much preferred for music. But an excellent deal for movies and gaming. Sound is crisp and clear. Bass is good and surround effect is great.


Does its bass more boomy than deep bass ? Not good for music ?


----------



## muditpopli (Jan 16, 2016)

shijilt said:


> Does its bass more boomy than deep bass ? Not good for music ?



Yeah you can say that it sounds lil boomy than deep bass. It feels good in movies but not while listening to music. It is not as such bad. But if you are looking for music speakers then this is not a deal for you.


----------

